# Is newspaper safe for rabbits to swallow?



## KatyG (Jan 10, 2006)

My cage set up is that I line the cage withnewspaper and put hay on top as well as the litter tray andchange it everyday. Usually they eat the hay and rip up thepaper but today I realised snowball has been eating chunks of newspaperas well. Is the ink harmful to her? Willit clog up her digestive system? I thought it was ok as Ihave always lined my small animals cages with newspaper with noproblems but I don't think any other pets used to eat it.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 10, 2006)

Excess newspaper could cause a blockage, butmore serious is the newsprint, which is toxic. Pernod shreds thenewspaper, but doesn't eat it. Could you use unprinted, unbleachedpaper?

Jan


----------



## Nicky Snow (Jan 10, 2006)

Sully started eating newspaper, i took it awayfrom him just in case. a small amout may not be so bad, but of coursetoo much could be bad.

Nicole


----------



## AmberNBuns (Jan 10, 2006)

Here is a quote from Carolyn - I had the same question.

Carolyn* wrote: *


> Hi Amber,
> 
> I know that Cher in China doesn't give her rabbits the Chinesenewspaper because she's not sure of what's in the ink, but being in theUSA, I think our papers are fine. I've let Tuckerchew on them without incident. He likes ripping them up morethan eating them. OSHA monitors the processing.Youmight be interested in the information below aboutnewspaper ink.
> 
> ...


I am still cautious about it though. If he is justchewing or tearing and not swallowing it, I don't get too concerned.But I agree with Nicole and Jan - no good can come of eating it.


----------



## Lissa (Jan 10, 2006)

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=4190&amp;forum_id=1&amp;highlight=eating+newspaper


----------



## bluebird (Jan 10, 2006)

I have used newspapers in my nestboxes for years.bluebird


----------

